# Math Rock



## heir proctor (Jul 7, 2011)

Anyone else a fan?

[video=youtube;aRqxzAFo3g0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRqxzAFo3g0[/video]

[video=youtube;JZqZCS0rCmE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZqZCS0rCmE[/video]


----------



## high|hgih (Jul 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;T1JHdSBibO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1JHdSBibO8[/video]
[video=youtube;GAEPl_MKAQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAEPl_MKAQQ[/video]
[video=youtube;mY4qWFa8v7Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mY4qWFa8v7Y&feature=related[/video]

Enjoy


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jul 14, 2011)

Mmmm, yes sir! right here. lol

'_Giraffes?Giraffes!_' fucking own. i was just listening to 'I am something something' that song kick's it. could listen to that shit all dayy

Gonna hafta check out these other bands you posted..



[youtube]8blFQb9Pb8k[/youtube]
[youtube]qwMaL_k2CQw[/youtube]
[youtube]5RC2ZvqCTTA[/youtube]

lol hope that counts


----------



## heir proctor (Jul 15, 2011)

You mean this song "I Am S/H(im)e[r] As You Am S/H(im)e[r] As You Are Me And We Am I And I Are All Our Together: Our Collective Consciousness' Psychogenic Fugue" 

Giraffes?Giraffes! has some crazy weird song names haha. I love it. 

Auto!Automatic!! is another great band with crazy song titles.

[video=youtube;g8LHbGyOVq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8LHbGyOVq0&feature=related[/video] 

I've been diggin' this Japanese band Toe lately. Their drummer has so much finesse. 

[video=youtube;m9DBDjFwxcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9DBDjFwxcs&feature=related[/video]


Dude that Sound of Animals Fighting music video may have been the coolest thing I've ever seen! + rep


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jul 15, 2011)

hahh yeah man Giraffes?Giraffes! im lovin' them, long song titles and long songs. beautiful. lol And TSOAF are fucking sick. they dont have enough videos though, i wanted to post different songs but i couldnt find them.. they do have like 3 or 4 records out though


i think im gonna go into a mathrock phase now, thanks a lot proctor! geeze lol


----------



## heir proctor (Jul 15, 2011)

Explore the genre dude. You'll begin to crave it. 

Tera Melos was the band that got me started with it.

[video=youtube;wCPUMzNgpmA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCPUMzNgpmA[/video]

Some people like vocals. I prefer the instrumental stuff, but love vocals once in awhile too. More accessible. 

[video=youtube;5o3_iq_ZcZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5o3_iq_ZcZs&feature=related[/video] 

There are also sub genres to explore. Here's some mathcore.

[video=youtube;bNIfdHAyGp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNIfdHAyGp0[/video]

Be sure to post any cool stuff you find on your "safari"!


----------



## beardo (Jul 15, 2011)

This song is the business
[youtube]KTQD0weUTF8[/youtube]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Aug 23, 2011)

came here as soon as i finished listening to this song

http://theneedledrop.com/2011/08/hella-headless/


the band is called '_HELLA_'. And they are fucking badass talented. kinda like Giraffes?Giraffes! in that they only have a drummer and guitarist for this new album but yeah diff. feel and style. check 'er!

heres their FB page.. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Hella/293833307223?sk=info

imma be following them nicely. their new ablum drops soon too. Aug. 30th i believe..


----------



## redivider (Aug 24, 2011)

math rock??

really??

i just hear rock music. the type on indy labels...

a whole new genre??? i don't think we need one.... nice try though....

Heypenny kinda sounds like it would belong here..... they're just a rock band on some indy label... pretty nice songs though...


[youtube]qHmSfHY_-Zo[/youtube]
saw them live at a smaller venue not too long ago.... they're an awesome live act....


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 9, 2013)

lol No, there is most definitely a difference. 

Proctor and i didn't just make this up ourselves here; its been around for a while now. I would prob. even consider RUSH to be one of the first big math-rock bands. Considering their technical proficiency in terms of musicianship. But, unless its just plain genre-defying, i tend to lump in most progressive music in with "math-rock" because of the intricacy of the notes usually being played. Which you will not find in any chilled out 'heypenney' type band lol 

If you listened to all of the stuff we were posting it is very technical and had to have a lot of thought put into the chord progressions and layout of the songs. Unlike four chords keyboards and a monotone singer in college doing keg stands... lol

This band is pure fucking progressive math-rock (probably on the verge of math-core though because of their singer and crusty vibe lol.) 
[youtube]Lqn7I-0soWU[/youtube]
I also went to highschool with the new bassist. these guys have been rockin' it around toronto the last couple of years.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 9, 2013)

might as well throw their video up too 
[youtube]13V_HzaDu-I[/youtube]


----------



## Malevolence (May 12, 2013)

Does this count?

[video=youtube;NmfzWpp0hMc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmfzWpp0hMc[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (May 12, 2013)

I heard this is the math metal...

[video=youtube;cC-4ZRkVnOM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cC-4ZRkVnOM[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 13, 2013)

im going to say yes, to that first video, because that shit was dope. 


And, thanks to that deathgrowl guy, that second vid. was heavier and, i think, deserves a genre with a name more understanding of that lol But either way they both stemmed from the good ol' rock and roll. And i know actual people in both types of bands and im pretty sure they just consider themselves as playing rock.. its def. a nice umbrella term in this context..


----------



## Malevolence (May 13, 2013)

hell yea... that's tosin abasi. He plays 8 strings, although he only uses 7 in this video. I play too and when I see shit like that it makes me just want to quit haha...

[video=youtube;ihqT1aA4Q88]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihqT1aA4Q88[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (May 13, 2013)

here you go... 8 strings

this is more djent to me

[video=youtube;bt-RoSzsEKA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bt-RoSzsEKA[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 15, 2013)

allllllllmost reminds me of a modern guitarist version of _Victor Wooten_ lol... little bit of a digression here.. 

[youtube]CR6t47pV8Qc[/youtube]


----------



## MC.DT (Jun 21, 2013)

Animals as Leaders FTW! 

[video=youtube;Ao5bDX_uKqE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ao5bDX_uKqE[/video]


----------



## MC.DT (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;Zv8b6RPbnAc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zv8b6RPbnAc[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 21, 2013)

iNVESTIGATE said:


> allllllllmost reminds me of a modern guitarist version of _Victor Wooten_ lol... little bit of a digression here..


nice... you know that's a bass guitar?


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jul 23, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> nice... you know that's a bass guitar?


lol yessirry bob


----------

